# I'm trying the find pictures and/or cutaways of the DO217E4



## max m will (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm trying to find pics and/or cutaway drawings of the DO217. I'd like to have internal shots of of the engine nacelles as well. Could anyone point me in the right direction? I really would not like to build the model I have of it "right out of the box".


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2011)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, you struck oil! Good info Schnautzer!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2011)

Now that's what I call service !! Great work S.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 30, 2011)

Ask,

and ye shall receive!

Holey moley.


----------



## A4K (Aug 31, 2011)

Schnautzer - fantastic!!!! ...you wouldn't have anything on the Do 215B-4 by any chance..?? 

(if I know rightly, there were considerable internal and external detail changes between the 215 and 217)

Evan


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 1, 2011)

Do215 B-4 is the same as the Do215 B-2 The B2 being a Fernerkunder (long-range reconnaissance craft) the B4 an Aufklärer (wich means the same) but with better equpement.


----------



## A4K (Sep 1, 2011)

Cheers mate! I'm looking for interior details for a Hungarian kite I've got planned.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 2, 2011)

The Do 215 was developed as an export version of the Do17Z serie. Produced in at Dornier/Oberpfaffenhofen. The Do217 was a new development (it could dive bomb) so structural it was quite different. 
The Hungarians had 10 ( coded F.707 - F.809) Do215B-4 on strength from 1942 till 1944. Used them for long range recce with the 3/2 Kozelfelderito szazad-3/2

Look at how the recce camera was build in in a dish like plating. Besides that it was dimensional the same as a Do17Z.
.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 3, 2011)

picture from Jagdwaffe - Reconnaissance Aircraft 









and the other side


----------



## A4K (Sep 4, 2011)

Cheers mate, much appreciated! So the 215 is basically a Do 17Z with recce cameras then. 

Re the Magyar Do 215s, what is your source of the 3/2 közelfelderítő század ('Close-range reconnaissance squadron' info? 
haven't gone through all my info yet, but so far they are rather associated with the 1/1 Távolfelderítő (long-range) squadron. 

Here's some pics of the Magyar birds in any case. The one I have planned is Do 215B-4 F.708 of the 1. őnálló távolfelderítő osztály (independent long-range reconnaissance unit) of the 1/1 Távolfelderítő század, operating on the Eastern front in 1942.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 4, 2011)

I combined this information from hikoki Hungarian Eagles. Re-reading i should have noted the difference between squadron level and group level. The Do215 when in front line service were long-range recce


----------



## Denniss (Sep 12, 2011)

A4K said:


> So the 215 is basically a Do 17Z with recce cameras then.


No, it's a Do 17Z with DB 601 liquid cooled engines - nothing more. Was used in the same bomber role as the Do 17, as Recce version and as night fighter.


----------



## A4K (Sep 14, 2011)

Du hast recht! Ich habe die triebwerk veraenderungen vergesssen. Danke!


----------



## miguel batista (May 13, 2018)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 176697
> View attachment 176709
> View attachment 176710
> View attachment 176711
> ...



Many, many thanks Snautzer01, great pictures!!!!!!


----------



## CORSNING (May 13, 2018)

I hope something here might help.

FalkeEins - the Luftwaffe blog: Dornier 17 handbook illustrations, detail views, interiors, walkaround - reference for the new-tool Airfix Do 17 in 72nd scale - page last updated 05 October 2015


----------

